# [VBS] Zwischenablage löschen



## elmyth (4. Mai 2005)

Guten Tag,

ich suche ein kleines Script, mit welchem ich meine Zwischenablage löschen kann.
Ich dachte, dass es sich am besten mit einer VBS-Datei lösen lässt, nur wie?

- Jon

P.S.: Für Windows 2000


----------



## gorim (4. Mai 2005)

Ich kenne zwar kein Script, aber mit _clipbrd_ kann man die zwischenablage anschauen und auch löschen. Aber ich gebe zu, per Script wärs komfortabler. 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Mai 2005)

Man hat anscheinend per WSH keinen direkten Zugriff auf das Clipboard.
Als Workaround erzeugt man eine IE-Instanz... darüber kann man das ClipBoard leeren:

```
ie = new ActiveXObject("InternetExplorer.Application");//IE-Instanz erzeugen
ie.Navigate('about:blank');//leeres Dokument öffnen
ie.document.parentWindow.clipboardData.clearData();//Clipboard leeren
ie.Quit();//IE beenden
```
(das Ganze in JScript.... VBS liegt mir nicht so )


----------

